

Microsoft: US government is an 'advanced persistent threat' - beauzero
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-us-government-is-an-advanced-persistent-threat-7000024019/

======
tokenizer
All governments are a persistent threat. For whatever good they do, they have
raised the largest armies, killed the most peoples, and have implemented the
most coercive/forceful terms when dealing with other parties (taxes, prison,
subsidies, bailouts, etc)

People need to start understanding that where I'm from, Income Tax was only
started as a wartime measure. Now it will never disappear, even though we have
less need for it now than before that wartime measure was implemented.
[http://www.duhaime.org/LawMuseum/CanadianLegalHistory/LawArt...](http://www.duhaime.org/LawMuseum/CanadianLegalHistory/LawArticle-168/1917-The-
Birth-of-Income-Tax.aspx)

My question for advocates of government is: Explain how are current modern
issues (Economic Crises, State Spying, Bank Bailouts, Private Prisons, Oil
Subsidies, etc) are the product of anything else? Also, if our problems are
cause non government entities, then why create institutions that can
concentrate even more? Surely society isn't so naive to know that these same
institutions wouldn't be compromised by these agents (regulators, lawmakers,
judges, officers)?

------
sifarat
US government is an 'advanced persistent threat': Iran since 1979 Any sane
person can figure this, this is no play on words. If someone can be aggressive
against someone, he will be against everyone too. It's a delusion, He (they)
are aggressive for someone else, in fact, he (they) would be for everyone else
too. This rule is not specific to a person or country.

